# All about Ace



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Decided to start this 1 thread as a journal/diary so i can look back later on and see how far i have come.

So this is all about Ace thread

Born March 12th 2014

5/21 : Ace came home with us.
5/22 : 1st Vet visit
5/23 : Ace moved to Scott's place 12 miles away cause he isnt allowed to stay with us due to breed restriction.
5/25 : Ace moved again to another place that is closer to mommy and daddy. Every morning we go to a park and chill there until i have to go work and i would pick him up again after work so we can spend more fun times and learn fun tricks.
5/29 : 1 ear go up !! 
6/10 : Ear went back down 
6/11 : we went to a dog park for the first time, and Ace wasnt too crazy about it ! We left after 10 minutes . The we went everywhere from a lake to Chipotle a Mexican restaurant.
6/20 : The storm is here Ace got diarrhea 2 days after we switched kibble to BB wilderness.
6/24 : Both ears are up in the morning but the diarrhea gotten worse in the evening . 
6/25 : He was really sick so we went to the doctor.
6/26 : Finally the day i been waiting for ! We are moving out to a new place so that Ace can leave with us but got a call at 6 am that Ace mad a huge mess in his crate. So i went there ASAP to bath him and wash the crate then go back to start moving stuffs.. and it was a long day . At 7 pm we were done with the big stuff but still had a lot of stuff to do. First thing first, we picked up Ace and he was doing so much better. No more vomiting and nasty stuffs. Me and my fiancee were exhausted but glad that we finally get to our new place.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope you guys enjoy your new place with your little guy Ace. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like you've been through a lot, but your at a good place now and you can sit back and enjoy,... until Ace eats your new couch lol. I'm sure he is going to love being at home with his mom and dad full time. Enjoy your puppy times because they grow up super fast.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yay an Ace thread! I've grown quite fond of this little guy. Looking forward to reading his progress and seeing his growth.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> Sounds like you've been through a lot, but your at a good place now and you can sit back and enjoy,... until Ace eats your new couch lol. I'm sure he is going to love being at home with his mom and dad full time. Enjoy your puppy times because they grow up super fast.


Oh i agree !! He was 24.9 @ 10 weeks and he is 16 weeks today 42 lbs....


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Yay an Ace thread! I've grown quite fond of this little guy. Looking forward to reading his progress and seeing his growth.


Aww ty eli  you still need to teach me to ye haww lol


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Oh i agree !! He was 24.9 @ 10 weeks and he is 16 weeks today 42 lbs....


I told ya, you better start bench pressing that pup before he gets big like mine. Moving boxes don't count. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some moments we will never live down... lol Haven't had to play much rodeo the last few nights, I am trying to stay close enough to him that I can grab him. If I step in poop, I'll just throw up and then clean up that and the poop lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I told ya, you better start bench pressing that pup before he gets big like mine. Moving boxes don't count.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


But i do bench.. just not impressive LOL


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Today a maltese attacked Ace . No harm done and the owner apologize but she think its cute.... I can only imagine if its the other way arround or not even... What if Ace full grown bark and lunge at her dog..


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Starting the switch to Fromm LBP today... planning on doing it very slowly. Started with 10 pieces mixed with the old food i hope everything goes well.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Today a maltese attacked Ace . No harm done and the owner apologize but she think its cute.... I can only imagine if its the other way arround or not even... What if Ace full grown bark and lunge at her dog..


I almost faced this situation today. I was walking Alice in my neighbourhood and someone had left his/her shih-tzu (I think) alone outside. We were across the street from it and it started to growl and bark with its fur all raised like a cat. Alice showed almost no reaction except turning and looking at it. All it took was one tug to get her attention back on the road. Thankfully the shih-tzu didn't attempt approaching her either but, of course that does not mean I am not annoyed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Today a maltese attacked Ace . No harm done and the owner apologize but she think its cute.... I can only imagine if its the other way arround or not even... What if Ace full grown bark and lunge at her dog..


Cute? She definitely is NOT responsible enough to own any animal, let alone a dog.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Alice13 said:


> I almost faced this situation today. I was walking Alice in my neighbourhood and someone had left his/her shih-tzu (I think) alone outside. We were across the street from it and it started to growl and bark with its fur all raised like a cat. Alice showed almost no reaction except turning and looking at it. All it took was one tug to get her attention back on the road. Thankfully the shih-tzu didn't attempt approaching her either but, of course that does not mean I am not annoyed.


How old is ALice


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Cute? She definitely is NOT responsible enough to own any animal, let alone a dog.


Small Dog Syndrome - Small Dogs vs. Medium and Large Dogs this article says all !!


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

She is 7.5 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Small Dog Syndrome - Small Dogs vs. Medium and Large Dogs this article says all !!


Exactly and this is just unfair to us large breed owners. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

from the article
*Rather, use your fingers to “bite” her off (poking with enough intensity to make the dog react by moving). *

really 

this author uses dominant and alpha way too much for my beliefs about dogs! :crazy:

large dog owners who let their dogs loom over small dogs are no better
fact is many small dogs simply feel threatened by dogs that are much larger than them 
i mean wouldn't you? if a person standing 12 feet tall stood over you and leaned over you and you were unsure of their motivation? after all one wrong move and you could be wiped out!

some small dogs owners do not discipline their dogs but by no means are they all like that


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Today a maltese attacked Ace . No harm done and the owner apologize but she think its cute.... I can only imagine if its the other way arround or not even... What if Ace full grown bark and lunge at her dog..


Your dog could probably break the maltese's neck in a few months. People can be so stupid sometimes. They don't bother to train their dogs and they end up getting hurt later. 

Today I was a pet store and there was a little lap dog barking and growing at my 5 month old GSD. And the owner said "go say hello to the big dog"....I don't think so. Not a chance. I don't want my dog exposed to that lap dog that will leave a bad impression on my dog. I don't want my dog learning it is ok to act that way or to hate dogs because he was attacked by another dog.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Your dog could probably break the maltese's neck in a few months. People can be so stupid sometimes. They don't bother to train their dogs and they end up getting hurt later.
> 
> Today I was a pet store and there was a little lap dog barking and growing at my 5 month old GSD. And the owner said "go say hello to the big dog"....I don't think so. Not a chance. I don't want my dog exposed to that lap dog that will leave a bad impression on my dog. I don't want my dog learning it is ok to act that way or to hate dogs because he was attacked by another dog.


Exactly


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

none of the gsds i have owned have even bothered to look at a small barking dog
they can realize it is not a threat i guess :shrug:


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> none of the gsds i have owned have even bothered to look at a small barking dog
> they can realize it is not a threat i guess :shrug:


thats why i love big dogs


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Today i clipped Ace's nail too short it bleed... but i didnt know that untill 30 mins later when i saw the blood. Felt so bad i ran to pet store bought him new toys and bones .


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> from the article
> *Rather, use your fingers to “bite” her off (poking with enough intensity to make the dog react by moving). *
> 
> really
> ...


The problem is my dog did not even go anywhere near it. We were across the road from it and the worst part is the owners weren't anywhere in sight to control the dog if it tried to attack Alice. Of course I am not saying that all owners are like that but many are. Say it had approached Alice and she attacked it back or something, who would be blamed? Alice or the 'poor innocent little' shih-tzu who provoked her? That is what annoys us. And honestly, if I felt threatened by something, I'd just run in the opposite direction, not stand there and yell at it (or in the shih-tzu's case, growl), let alone attack it like the maltese did Ace.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Today i clipped Ace's nail too short it bleed... but i didnt know that untill 30 mins later when i saw the blood. Felt so bad i ran to pet store bought him new toys and bones .


Hahaha. Ace must have been delighted. More toys for a bleeding nail

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Alice13 said:


> Hahaha. Ace must have been delighted. More toys for a bleeding nail
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol he been playing with them all day.. my wife freaked out and told me to bring him to the vet .


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Its 3:22 am and i just finished cleaning up Ace's vomit. It must be the Fromm.. so i guess i wont be feeding him that anymore...


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Of course I own Gunther, but my senior dog is a rat terrier named Cyclone. He's a great little guy, I've conquered his charging the fence, I've had him for 4 years. I adore him. He is the alpha, regardless of weighing only 11 pounds to Gunther's newly re-gained 70. They play together by mouthing and sometimes it gets out of hand. Today I heard Cyclone squeal and my husband was laughing at him because he felt Gunther's strength. I felt bad for Cyclone because it was pure accidental and just a little too much force on Gunther's part in play. Of course my husband holds a torch for Cyclone because of him exercising his dominance by biting at Gunther's lips and the one time he had food aggression and took a chunk out of Gunther's eyebrow. Cyclone walked around for 2 hours acting like we were about to punish him when he hadn't done anything wrong. Don't knock little dogs in general, knock the owners who let them get out of control. I've come a long way with my 2 boys and still have a long way to go. But little dogs aren't bad. Cyclone knows every command I give Gunther and I've never trained him. He sees Gunther obey and he follows suit, sometimes before Gunther. It's a dog owner, not a dog that is a problem.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Of course I own Gunther, but my senior dog is a rat terrier named Cyclone. He's a great little guy, I've conquered his charging the fence, I've had him for 4 years. I adore him. He is the alpha, regardless of weighing only 11 pounds to Gunther's newly re-gained 70. They play together by mouthing and sometimes it gets out of hand. Today I heard Cyclone squeal and my husband was laughing at him because he felt Gunther's strength. I felt bad for Cyclone because it was pure accidental and just a little too much force on Gunther's part in play. Of course my husband holds a torch for Cyclone because of him exercising his dominance by biting at Gunther's lips and the one time he had food aggression and took a chunk out of Gunther's eyebrow. Cyclone walked around for 2 hours acting like we were about to punish him when he hadn't done anything wrong. Don't knock little dogs in general, knock the owners who let them get out of control. I've come a long way with my 2 boys and still have a long way to go. But little dogs aren't bad. Cyclone knows every command I give Gunther and I've never trained him. He sees Gunther obey and he follows suit, sometimes before Gunther. It's a dog owner, not a dog that is a problem.


Ofc i agree with you . Its the owner not the dog. But i feel like the big dog are somewhat calmer. Maybe cause they are bigger so less fearful.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Yesterday I found out 2 things.... the vet said that Ace's ear will always been floppy and not strong enough to really erect. I was a bit bumped cause i wanted his ear to go up like a typical german shepherd would look like... but ofc i love him dearly no matter what. I still have my hopes up cause sometime both ears are actually up
I also found out i have a mild allergy for dogs. Nothing really bad just itchy nose and eyes.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace 4 months today


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Why is it everytime i uploaded the third picture it always shanged the previous pic to be the third one ..? like this


...weird. I see a different picture when I quote your post.

are you uploading from a phone? b/c I've the same problem with my iphone...


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> ...weird. I see a different picture when I quote your post.
> 
> are you uploading from a phone? b/c I've the same problem with my iphone...


From computer but i think i fixed it lol.. i think...


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


>


Aargh. Adorable.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ok i give up zeeva


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Aargh. Adorable.


Thanks


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Ok i give up zeeva


No no don't give up. He's too darn cute and we want more!

Are you posting multiple pictures at one time on the paperclip attach picture icon?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Yes zeeva i just gonna do it the easy way lol..


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awe that worked! LOL! Why didn't you do it that way before?!? 

Enjoying this thread! <3 So happy you take a lot of pictures!!!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> Awe that worked! LOL! Why didn't you do it that way before?!?
> 
> Enjoying this thread! <3 So happy you take a lot of pictures!!!


Thanks Zeeva ! I just cant wait for Ace to get big and beautiful like your puppies.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Thanks Zeeva ! I just cant wait for Ace to get big and beautiful like your puppies.


Aw enjoy this time my friend. They grow up too quickly! Then you'll miss them as puppies. 

My two were a handful at your pups age. So much so that I often thought about rehoming one of them. But age brings a drastic change in them (for the better? Sure). I miss the innocent 'look' that your pup has right now; I definitely miss the puppy breath and the puppy fuzz (although yours is likely past that phase). I miss their innocent curiosity and even their naughty destructive habits. I miss that I could train them much quicker at your pups age... 

You seem like you are enjoying this phase. Sit back and continue that! C:


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

4 months already.... boy they just sprout right now. One day they fit under a dining room chair, the next day they take up 2 cushions on the couch! Ace sure is getting handsome!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> 4 months already.... boy they just sprout right now. One day they fit under a dining room chair, the next day they take up 2 cushions on the couch! Ace sure is getting handsome!


Thanks ELi , i havent heard from you for a couple days ! Anything new ?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I was without internet for 2 days as all my cable company money had gone towards Gunther vet bills lol. New... He's off the antibiotics and on probiotics now. Haven't had anything loose in his stool, eating chicken based kibble with scraps of chicken in it, re-gaining weight, no more limping in his legs, and even went to the park yesterday. I dare say... He's all healed up! Thanks for asking  Oh, and happy belated birthday!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> I was without internet for 2 days as all my cable company money had gone towards Gunther vet bills lol. New... He's off the antibiotics and on probiotics now. Haven't had anything loose in his stool, eating chicken based kibble with scraps of chicken in it, re-gaining weight, no more limping in his legs, and even went to the park yesterday. I dare say... He's all healed up! Thanks for asking  Oh, and happy belated birthday!


Good to hear everything is good and Gunther is back on track and thanks !


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

And more pics...


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Tonight gonna be his first night out of the crate... crossing my finger.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good luck Ace! Be good!


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

Ace is a day older than my Anya









Good luck tonight


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Thanks guys !! He did well  . Anya is such a beautiful girl. If you were my neighbor we could have puppy play time ha.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Switching food to Fromm Lamb & Lentils today .


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Today i notice no more pink eyes. So maybe chicken was the problem.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love his new pioctures. Ace is still out of the crate?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news! My dogs love all the flavours of Fromm but the lamb and lentil had them drooling when it came time for that flavour, I think I found their favourite


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Shade: thanks !! But his breath stink now....

Daisy&lucky's mom : Yes he is . He will only be crated when nobody is at home.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Found out my baby's mouth is swollen on 1 sise today . I hope he will get better tomorrow.. I think its the frisbee hurt him but not so sure yet. I think it started last night cause he kept walking around all night . He eat just fine and playful as always.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

After almost a week on spending a whole night out of crate today he got kicked out of the room for licking mommy to death ^^


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

First cat encounter not so good for him LOL.... the cat was 4 feet away, he didnt see it but he smell it.. so he was tracking the cat then got too close... the cat hissed and surprised him... He cried for a good 5 seconds and i was laughing till i cried.... poor Ace lol He left me and tried to run home by himself... but then i called him and walked for 10 more minutes.
Also got his first tag today 19 weeks tomorrow 48.9 lbs today


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Poor Ace. Kicked out for showing love lol. How's his mouth now?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Back on track thanks Eli ! he play pull and back on landsharking.... anything new with gunther ?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

got Rabies and done with puppy shots.. finally !
20 weeks today 52 lbs


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Got a call from the vet today Ace fecal test result positive whip worm .


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well at the risk of being slapped..... whip it! whip it good! No seriously, no worries... You got this. Ace will come through like a champ.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Thanks gunthers mom the worst is coming today for him... A BATH


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

If he gives you dirty looks I demand pictures! lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hehe here it is. He was like " really......"


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I lol'd at the before and after pictures. "hey dad! whats up?!?!"..... "ohhhhh... darn" lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Just cant leave mommy alone lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

So sweet!!! Where mommy goes, he shall follow. True to a GSD! Gunther's my shadow lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> So sweet!!! Where mommy goes, he shall follow. True to a GSD! Gunther's my shadow lol


Funny how he also solid black ^^
Eli how is gunther nowadays anymore loose stool ? what food is he on now ?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace 5 months today 57 lbs


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Bad experience at the park today... maybe more like nasty. We got there around 10 am and everything is good. all the beautiful dogs play nice. Then 5 minutes later this old man came w his big hound. The dog is old but nice looking, the only problem is he sick and the feces dripping all over the **** place... you would expect some people have common sense not to bring his dog to the park when the dog is sick and would poop all over the place...


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

some dogs get that way over excitement
their bowels speed up a lot


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

He seem more sick than excited tbh haha


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well you should have told him to leave. I would have, but I'm rude like that lol.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Well you should have told him to leave. I would have, but I'm rude like that lol.


I dont know... I was the only asian lol...outnumbered


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace is 60 lbs today and his Orijen LBP arrived .
Will make it a really slow transition .


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

How is the transition going? Hope he's adapting well


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

thanks for asking elli he is doing well  its a success .


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yay!!!! Food is goooooood lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

today i found Ace just about to eliminate . 4 or 5 drops on the carpet then i brought him out and he finished the business. He got diarrhea again im not sure is it because my gf gave him cheese or the raw meat i gave him for treat..Or the rawhide he swallowed 3 days ago and it was pretty big.. anyways i need to be more careful from now on.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

How much cheese? Real cheese or processed cheese? Maybe a dairy intolerance?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Yup dairy intolerance... Just 1 of those kraft singles


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Finally cannon butt stopped yesterday and somehow the diarrhea stop the morning acid problem but its too soon to say.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

At the vet for eye check up and hip X-ray hope to see positive result .


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Turned 6 months today 26" height 63 lbs


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Starting 2 feeding schedule today cause hopefully i'd be able to switch to raw in 6 weeks.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Today i start feeding Ace half raw half kibble. He has 3 feeding sessions cause i tried 2 times feeding and he cant handle it .... He threw up maybe its the acid. 7am and 12pm is kibble time then 10 pm is raw feeding. Should have enough window for his stomach to digest the kibble from breakfast and lunch. Eventually he will go all raw.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Started on Honest kitchen base preference last night and another feeding this morning all going well so far.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

10/10/14 : Ace ate a tennis ball and have loose stool today


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I take it he chewed the ball into pieces before swallowing. Should pass if that is the case. Good luck.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> I take it he chewed the ball into pieces before swallowing. Should pass if that is the case. Good luck.


thanks eddie did it happen to yours ?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

no, but he did eat a huge rock when he was 10 weeks old and he passed that. I would think pieces of tennis ball should be easier to pass????The vet told us to give him lots of canned pumpkin. 1/2 can at a time (about 8 ounces) to help pull the rock through the GI system and cushion it so that it doesn't injure the intestine.

Did you talk to a vet?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> no, but he did eat a huge rock when he was 10 weeks old and he passed that. I would think pieces of tennis ball should be easier to pass????The vet told us to give him lots of canned pumpkin. 1/2 can at a time (about 8 ounces) to help pull the rock through the GI system and cushion it so that it doesn't injure the intestine.
> 
> Did you talk to a vet?


ya he made him threw up some parts of it but idk if there are more inside.. and he got diarrhea this morning around 3:30 am


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Today turned 7 months 69 lbs time flies


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Is he feeling better? Did the rest of the ball pass? Remi is a little over 8 months and last we checked he was 73 lbs. Can't wait till he is 2


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Is he feeling better? Did the rest of the ball pass? Remi is a little over 8 months and last we checked he was 73 lbs. Can't wait till he is 2


Haha why 2 ? Cause thats the maximum size ? Ace is doing great thanks for asking but i dont see anymore part of the tennis ball coming out.. I hope there is no more. Do you have a picture of remi ?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Haha why 2 ? Cause thats the maximum size ? Ace is doing great thanks for asking but i dont see anymore part of the tennis ball coming out.. I hope there is no more. Do you have a picture of remi ?


2 because I hope he will have matured nicely by then...I'm not too worried about his size...I would prefer him to top out at 80, but I know it will be more like 85+. The most recent pictures are in the link below..

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/480113-remi-baby-pics-present.html


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> 2 because I hope he will have matured nicely by then...I'm not too worried about his size...I would prefer him to top out at 80, but I know it will be more like 85+. The most recent pictures are in the link below..
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/480113-remi-baby-pics-present.html


Handsome boy. My next GSD maybe a working line. I actually prefer mine to be bigger... around 95 would be nice.. the sire was 109 but i didnt study the breed enough so i couldnt tell if he was overweight or lean. The guy who i got Ace from is also a backyard breeder so i wont be able to see.. since he doesnt pick up phone anymore after i took Ace home... maybe trying to avoid me returning the puppy.. sketchy guy lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

So, not to knock your tastes but is this just a guy thing? Tim keeps wanting Gunther bigger and bigger and I keep telling him that the bigger he gets, the more potential for joint problems. I don't get it. 

Oh, very glad Ace seems ok  No more tennis balls for him I guess lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> So, not to knock your tastes but is this just a guy thing? Tim keeps wanting Gunther bigger and bigger and I keep telling him that the bigger he gets, the more potential for joint problems. I don't get it.
> 
> Oh, very glad Ace seems ok  No more tennis balls for him I guess lol


It's my preference. I wanted a GSD that is bigger than average but you maybe right ... it could be a guy thing hahha maybe i want a huge GSD so i feel more manly when i walk him lol i dont know...but my wife want the same thing. How big is Gunther anyway ?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Last weigh-in in September was 72 pounds. I don't know if he's gained any since then. We deal with EPI remember and I think his SIBO is back which means I have to find the money for some antibiotics again. Before his EPI took effect he was growing and at 74 pounds. I don't know how big he will get, I have to take care of the SIBO and get him on B12. Then he can really start flourishing.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Last weigh-in in September was 72 pounds. I don't know if he's gained any since then. We deal with EPI remember and I think his SIBO is back which means I have to find the money for some antibiotics again. Before his EPI took effect he was growing and at 74 pounds. I don't know how big he will get, I have to take care of the SIBO and get him on B12. Then he can really start flourishing.


Does it cost alot all these stuffs ? Ace cost me about $200-$250 a month....


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Does it cost alot all these stuffs ? Ace cost me about $200-$250 a month....


Food is $120 a month, Enzymes are $70 a month. The last antibiotics cost me $60 and they didn't work. Looking at another $60 for the next antibiotic. Don't have a clue yet what B12 will cost me.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Food is $120 a month, Enzymes are $70 a month. The last antibiotics cost me $60 and they didn't work. Looking at another $60 for the next antibiotic. Don't have a clue yet what B12 will cost me.


sorry i meant $150-200 if he dont eat tennis ball he might cost less... and yikes Gunther is expensive hahha how old is he now ?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

14 months  Yeah, Gunther would be a lot less expensive if he hadn't eaten mushrooms and a birds nest too lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Today was a long day and it gets longer... i got hone to find out Ace escaped his crate and poop on the carpet then ate it.....


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

So if he ate it, how did you know? lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> So if he ate it, how did you know? lol


cause i see the poop mark on the carpet and his breath stank like dragon breath...


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe he just scooted and then ate a dragon? Sorry, I'm on a kick lately trying to prove GSD's are framed for crimes lmao


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Where are you? Haven't seen you around. What's going on with Ace?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Where are you? Haven't seen you around. What's going on with Ace?


Everything is good Eli thanks for asking  finally he stopped doing crazy stuffs... also we dont go to dog park anymore . How is Gunther ? do you remember when he drastically become athletic ? after 7 months it feels like Ace is much less clumsy and he get very strong... I used to play fetch with him next to this walls in my neighborhood . What i do is i throw the ball over the wall . Normally he go around the wall to get the ball cause its pretty high like 5 ft and i dont have to throw too far t\.. nowadays he just climb over it... so smart.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> So if he ate it, how did you know? lol


Hahaha. From the poop stash. =D


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Everything is good Eli thanks for asking  finally he stopped doing crazy stuffs... also we dont go to dog park anymore . How is Gunther ? do you remember when he drastically become athletic ? after 7 months it feels like Ace is much less clumsy and he get very strong... I used to play fetch with him next to this walls in my neighborhood . What i do is i throw the ball over the wall . Normally he go around the wall to get the ball cause its pretty high like 5 ft and i dont have to throw too far t\.. nowadays he just climb over it... so smart.


Gunther is not athletic lol. He trips over his own feet. He is a walking spaz. He will grab a toy and turn his head and smack it into a wall or furniture. I freak out, he's fine lol


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Tonight i'm very disappointed at Ace and me just as much. For the first time he growl when i hug him while he has his bone... so i spanked him .. maybe i freaked out that he growl at me and worried that he will develop a bad habit.. maybe it doesnt help that i spanked him...I wish i was more calm too...


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Don't be upset at yourself, these things happen. A part of training involves you learning also. It's a slow engagement which increases the bond between you two


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace 8 months me 34 y/o haha


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Huge discovery !! Now his meal wont cost as much anymore ...I have always thought Ace is allergic to chicken since he get all itchy whenever we fed him with kibble that has chicken in it ( Tried Nutro Ultra LBP, Orijen LBP, Fromm LBP ). Last night i had chicken delivery at the restaurant where i work so i bring home some raw chicken and gave it to him. He was fine !


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Lift his leg to pee for the first time today


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ace is defintely growing up. He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Ace is defintely growing up. He is a very handsome boy.


thanks


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Got into a real fight for the first time today  guess i gotta work more on his resource guarding problem. It started last week when he growl whenever another dog get too close to his ball/stick/toy etc.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh no! What happened? Was everyone ok?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Oh no! What happened? Was everyone ok?


Ya this dominant dog live close by my apartment just came over and took his ball while we were playing fetch.. He did that a while ago and Ace didnt do anything about it..i guess he changed..


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace 11 months old


----------

